# Some Advice to Myself



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)

This is some advice I wrote down for myself, some of it actually taken from posts in this Forum. Cheers! Anna



> 1. Do not obsess about your symptoms. They are just manifestations of DP.
> 
> 2. Address the accompanying problems, in particular depression, anxiety or any other mental or physical health problem that you may have, which can be treated with therapy or medications. This includes resolving the trauma in trauma survivors, such as myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chen (Jan 2, 2020)

Thank you Anna! I know its for everyone different, i am just curious what helped for that person.


----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)

@Chen,

Sure, I understand. There may be other posts by other people on that topic around this Forum, you just have to search for it.

Best,

A.


----------

